# Uh Oh i need help



## patc (Sep 24, 2009)

O.K. I bulk aged an all juice barolo for three months added the clarifier and this thing will not clear it has been sitting there for 25 days and will not clear, i racked it off of a lot of lees and it still will not clear just looks like sediment is held in suspension? i degassed it after fermentation but being that i am new to this maybe i did not degas well enough? in addition i have a ner d avola that i bulk aged for 6 weeks and just put the claafier in and again it's been ten days and is starting to look like the barolo but not quite as bad. BTW i have two 1/2 gallon jugs of each that cleared absolutely fine????? soooo maybe i did not degas well enough but if that's the case what do i do now????? can i re-degass even tho the carifier has been used? then try super kleer?it's too bad to filter that's for sure. or do i try to cold stabalize?i also have a carboy of sangiovese and montepulciano all juice that is bulk aging right now and do not want ot have the same experience with them so if it's a poor degassing job can i then bring the temp up to around 75 degreeson those with a brew belt and degass again to be really sure before i add the clarafier? I currently bulk age at a temp of about 65 degrees. Please shelp me with a game plan.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 24, 2009)

It is possible that the cooler temps are making degassing much harder. I would degass again, after bringing the temps up to 75 and see if things start to clear, if they don't clear use super kleer. Looks like you have a nice bunch of wines going. 
VC


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2009)

ambient temperatures mean very little to us. We need actual liquid temperatures. Bring the liquid temp up to 74F and then degass again. You might want to rack to a primary to do this as it is much easier to degas in a primary, and you will not get a wine volcano. Then re-rack to glass and wait to see what happens. Usually, you will see it clear within 5 days. You can always go through the degassing procedure even after clarifiers have been added and the wine will clear just fine on its own. However, because you've racked off the clarifier lees already, you may have to give it another shot of a gentle clarifier like isinglass.


----------



## patc (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I will do that and let you know how it works out Thank You, Thank You, Thank You !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 27, 2009)

How did your wine end up? Did the degassing help?


----------



## patc (Dec 1, 2009)

Update, The nero D avola cleared in literally four hours after bringing the temp up to around 75 degrees and degassing again and the barolo cleared in four days after doing the same. Thanks for your advice!!!!!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a similar thing happen once when I added Sparkalloid - it stayed in suspension for over a week. Then someone here suggested degassing and it was like magic. Lesson learned...


----------



## vcasey (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad everything cleared for you!
VC


----------



## Dean (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to hear that, Theres a reason that degassing is in the instructions and it needs to be done and done well.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad to see your wines cleared up.
I've decided to pop the brew belt on my wine for a a while before I degas. Just as a precaution because warmer wines degas better as you've discovered.
You'll have t5o put up some photos.


----------

